# semipopolare



## damoskito

Bonjour, 

Je n'arrive pas à rendre l'adjectif semipopolare en français, dans cette description du restaurant d'un hôtel quatre-étoiles:

"_Il ristorante interno, XXX, che è aperto a tutti e che ha prezzi *semipopolari *(menu a €18 e €28), in estate serve la cena sulla terrazza mentre in inverno nella bellissima cantina._"

Voici mon essai de traduction:

"_Ouvert à tous et avec des prix *de catégorie standard/presque bon marché* (menus a 18 € et 28 €), son restaurant interne, XXX, sert le dîner sur la terrasse en été, et dans la magnifique cave en hiver._"

Merci d'avance de votre aide!


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Damien,
Cela dépend évidemment du point de vue (client ou restaurateur - publicité ou compte-rendu critique). On pourrait parler de prix contenus, accessibles, démocratiques, moyens voire étudiés...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Semipopolari qui significa molto competitivi, bassi, senza definirli "popolari" il che potrebbe anche far pensare ad una bassa qualità del cibo.


----------



## damoskito

Bonjour Matoupaschat et merci beaucoup de ta réponse. Effectivement, là on se place du point de vue du client, "accessible" me semble bien, "démocratiques" me semble parfait mais... malheureusement je traduis un guide édité en France, et j'ai l'impression que l'expression "prix démocratiques" vient de Belgique. Merci beaucoup en tout cas! Grazie anche a Paulfromitaly: tu mi sapresti dire se "semipopolari" è un'espressione tanto usata in Italia? perché se non è il caso, devo cercarne una che suoni similmente in francese. Grazie a entrambi!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ben, je n'avais jamais remarqué que c'était seulement du français de Belgique ! Et pour cause : google.fr /pays France /langue français (CLIC) donne environ 457.000 résultats contre 437.000 sur google.fr/Belgique/français (CLIC).


----------



## damoskito

Autant pour moi Matoupaschat! Merci de ta réponse: en effet, l'expression "à prix démocratiques" ne m'a pas du tout paru étrange en tant que francophone de France, c'est seulement quand j'ai fait une recherche sur google que j'ai dû voir que les résultats affichés provenaient majoritairement de Belgique, mais j'imagine qu'il s'agissait là des premiers résultats affichés . Merci beaucoup, je trouve cette solution parfaite!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

damoskito said:


> : tu mi sapresti dire se "semipopolari" è un'espressione tanto usata in Italia? perché se non è il caso, devo cercarne una che suoni similmente in francese. Grazie a entrambi!



Non direi. E' chiaro cosa significa, ma non è un'espressione che si usa molto.


----------



## damoskito

Grazie tanto!


----------

